# STOMPING THE BIG GIRLS LOUISIANA STYLE



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry for the late report bit we have been crazy busy and haven't had much time. We are crushing the big bulls and it is still way early. I was fortunate enough to get on a school with literally thousands of 20+ lbers this past week. All the guides are reporting that landing multiple fish over 20 lbs has been the norm the last few days and it has only just begun. The marsh is going to explode when we get some cooler weather. Quick report as I am off to bed and back at it tomorrow. Good Luck and be safe out here. Enjoy!


Capt. Tristan Daire 
985 630 3892


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pics TD!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I bet that jack was fun on fly!


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

That jack is legit man!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Cant wait to get there this december. Great fishing


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

wow, nice reds!!!! that jack must have been a ball on fly!!!!


----------

